# military truck air compressor



## paul (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm planning to build a DIY air compressor using this pump, from what i know it came from an old military truck U.S. made. I'm thinking of a 2hp motor, should i get a compressed duty or continuous duty and anyone knows the spec of this pump. 4310-00-066-1031, 4310000661031, N5408D Data. Get Quote & Buy, i'm not sure this is the exact spec. i look onto the stamp at the back of the pump i saw N-5408-D.


----------



## ferry (Nov 30, 2012)

paul said:


> I'm planning to build a DIY air compressor using this pump, from what i know it came from an old military truck U.S. made. I'm thinking of a 2hp motor, should i get a compressed duty or continuous duty and anyone knows the spec of this pump. 4310-00-066-1031, 4310000661031, N5408D Data. Get Quote & Buy, i'm not sure this is the exact spec. i look onto the stamp at the back of the pump i saw N-5408-D.


Sorry Paul....I don't have any idea regarding it.


----------

